# do i need a commerical hood for boiling liquid using a induction range? (nyc)



## sw168 (Aug 29, 2015)

I'm looking to open a beverage shop in NYC, one thing on the menu is fresh soy milk(only cooked item on the menu), and it need to be cooked before being drinkable. I was wonder if i need a hood if boiling the soy milk will only produce steam, and will be using one 6500w induction cook range to cook 5 gal of liquid at a time. Thank you in advance.


----------



## cda (Aug 29, 2015)

Welcome

With using a regular stove, more than likely the city will want what is called a type II vent a hood

Which is just a commercial grade vent a hood with a fan

No other way to heat it??? Crock pot, big electric coffee pot, other ??


----------



## sw168 (Aug 30, 2015)

cda said:
			
		

> Welcome With using a regular stove, more than likely the city will want what is called a type II vent a hood
> 
> Which is just a commercial grade vent a hood with a fan
> 
> No other way to heat it??? Crock pot, big electric coffee pot, other ??


I could use a commercial sized electric rice cooker, which will do the job too. (the induction cooktops I was looking at only has one cooking surface).  I was reading the nyc mechanical code on the type II hood, I couldn't make out if the hood need to be vented out side or just a fan venting into the ceiling...


----------



## cda (Aug 30, 2015)

Vented to the outside


----------

